# Narayan Narayan



## AmbarDhara (Feb 5, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI
ANG 867/868​SATGURU PRASAAD​







ਗੋਂਡ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
​
gonadd mehalaa 5 ||

Gond, Fifth Mehl:


ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨੀਰਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥ 

naam niranjan neer naraaein ||

The Name of the Immaculate Lord is the Ambrosial Water.


ਰਸਨਾ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਪਾਪ ਬਿਲਾਇਣ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 

rasanaa simarath paap bilaaein ||1|| rehaao ||

Chanting it with the tongue, sins are washed away. ||1||Pause||


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਭ ਮਾਹਿ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥ 

naaraaein sabh maahi nivaas ||

The Lord abides in everyone.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਪਰਗਾਸ ॥ 

naaraaein ghatt ghatt paragaas ||

The Lord illumines each and every heart.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤੇ ਨਰਕਿ ਨ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 

naaraaein kehathae narak n jaahi ||

Chanting the Lord's Name, one does not fall into hell.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੇਵਿ ਸਗਲ ਫਲ ਪਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ 

naaraaein saev sagal fal paahi ||1||

Serving the Lord, all fruitful rewards are obtained. ||1||


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਅਧਾਰ ॥ 

naaraaein man maahi adhhaar ||

Within my mind is the Support of the Lord.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਬੋਹਿਥ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥ 

naaraaein bohithh sansaar ||

The Lord is the boat to cross over the world-ocean.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕਹਤ ਜਮੁ ਭਾਗਿ ਪਲਾਇਣ ॥ 

naaraaein kehath jam bhaag palaaein ||

Chant the Lord's Name, and the Messenger of Death will run away.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਦੰਤ ਭਾਨੇ ਡਾਇਣ ॥੨॥ 

naaraaein dhanth bhaanae ddaaein ||2||

The Lord breaks the teeth of Maya, the witch. ||2||


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਦ ਸਦ ਬਖਸਿੰਦ ॥ 

naaraaein sadh sadh bakhasindh ||

The Lord is forever and ever the Forgiver.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਕੀਨੇ ਸੂਖ ਅਨੰਦ ॥ 

naaraaein keenae sookh anandh ||

The Lord blesses us with peace and bliss.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਕੀਨੋ ਪਰਤਾਪ ॥ 

naaraaein pragatt keeno parathaap ||

The Lord has revealed His glory.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸੰਤ ਕੋ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪ ॥੩॥ 

naaraaein santh ko maaee baap ||3||

The Lord is the mother and father of His Saint. ||3||


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥ 

naaraaein saadhhasang naraaein ||

The Lord, the Lord, is in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.


ਬਾਰੰ ਬਾਰ ਨਰਾਇਣ ਗਾਇਣ ॥ 

baaran baar naraaein gaaein ||

Time and time again, I sing the Lord's Praises.


ਬਸਤੁ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਲਹੀ ॥ 

basath agochar gur mil lehee ||

Meeting with the Guru, I have attained the incomprehensible object.


ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਓਟ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਗਹੀ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੧੯॥ 

naaraaein outt naanak dhaas gehee ||4||17||19||

Slave Nanak has grasped the Support of the Lord. ||4||17||19||
​ Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2008)

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
salok ma 3 ||
Shalok, Third Mehl:


 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਆਪਿ ਅਖਾਇਦਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਸਚੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu aap akhaaeidhaa gur sabadhee sach soe ||
 Waaho! Waaho! The Lord Himself causes us to praise Him, through the True Word of the Guru's Shabad.

 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਲਾਹ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu sifath salaah hai guramukh boojhai koe ||
 Waaho! Waaho! is His Eulogy and Praise; how rare are the Gurmukhs who understand this.


  ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਚੁ ਹੈ ਸਚਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu baanee sach hai sach milaavaa hoe ||
 Waaho! Waaho! is the True Word of His Bani, by which we meet our True Lord.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰਤਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
naanak vaahu vaahu karathiaa prabh paaeiaa karam paraapath hoe ||1||
O Nanak, chanting Waaho! Waaho! God is attained; by His Grace, He is obtained. ||1||

:star:
Guru Amar DasAng 513​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

isrIrwgu iqRlocn kw ]
mwieAw mohu min AwglVw pRwxI jrw mrxu Bau ivsir gieAw ]
kutMbu dyiK ibgsih kmlw ijau pr Gir johih kpt nrw ]1]
dUVw AwieEih jmih qxw ] iqn AwglVY mY rhxu n jwie ]
koeI koeI swjxu Awie khY ]
imlu myry bITulw lY bwhVI vlwie ] imlu myry rmeIAw mY lyih Cfwie ]1] rhwau ]
Aink Aink Bog rwj ibsry pRwxI sMswr swgr pY Amru BieAw ]
mwieAw mUTw cyqis nwhI jnmu gvwieE AwlsIAw ]2]
ibKm Gor pMiQ cwlxw pRwxI riv sis qh n pRvysM ]
mwieAw mohu qb ibsir gieAw jW qjIAly sMswrM ]3]
Awju myrY min pRgtu BieAw hY pyKIAly DrmrwE ]
qh kr dl krin mhwblI iqn AwglVY mY rhxu n jwie ]4]
jy ko mUM aupdysu krqu hY qw vix iqRix rqVw nwrwiexw ]
AY jI qUM Awpy sB ikCu jwxdw bdiq iqRlocnu rwmeIAw ]5]2]


Siree Raag, Trilochan:
The mind is totally attached to Maya; the mortal has forgotten his fear of old age and death.
Gazing upon his family, he blossoms forth like the lotus flower; the deceitful person watches and covets the homes of others. ||1||
When the powerful Messenger of Death comes, no one can stand against his awesome power.
Rare, very rare, is that friend who comes and says,
"O my Beloved, take me into Your Embrace! O my Lord, please save me!"||1||Pause||
Indulging in all sorts of princely pleasures, O mortal, you have forgotten God; you have fallen into the world-ocean, and you think that you have become immortal.
Cheated and plundered by Maya, you do not think of God, and you waste your life in laziness. ||2||
The path you must walk is treacherous and terrifying, O mortal; neither the sun nor the moon shine there.
Your emotional attachment to Maya will be forgotten, when you have to leave this world. ||3||
Today, it became clear to my mind that the Righteous Judge of Dharma is watching us.
His messengers, with their awesome power, crush people between their hands; I cannot stand against them. ||4||
If someone is going to teach me something, let it be that the Lord is pervading the forests and fields.
O Dear Lord, You Yourself know everything; so prays Trilochan, Lord. ||5||2||


----------

